# Strange rumbling noise on engine start up



## DallasFan (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

On start up, my Nissan Maxima 2000 (95K miles) is making a rumbling noise coming from the front right of the vehicle. I have to wait for atleast 5 min for the sound to subside, though it does not go completely. 
However, once I drive the vehicle for some distance and stop it and restart, the rumbling sound does not appear. It sort of only does when the vehicle is started after parking idle for few hours (3-4 hrs).

Any help on this is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## eric_kim (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds like what I have had the last two years.... Take your vehicle in to get the camshaft sprocket checked out. There was a bullentin in 2005 that should have notified Nissan Techs to look into this. I had the same issues and the techs never looked up the bulletin... and as a result, have had over 3,000 dollars of repairs to not only the camshaft sprocket, but also the stretched timing chains and others....


----------

